# ??? HO Wall Molds



## seagull7 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just started building from "scratch" ,Not great but a lot of fun for me.I want to put up a brick wall but want to make it myself.Is there any rubber molds,or something like it I can get.
Please contact me by e-mail, I useally don't spend much surfing time .
[email protected]
Please put trains in title so I won't scan and delete
Thanks


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you ask to specifically mark an email reply . to me it sounds like my work, searching and writing a reply can go unappreciated as you just going to delete it without reading. do you think this makes me want to help you? also, how others will know about my findings? any discussion that happens, should happen here so others with similar questions can also read about solution later.

i'm afraid you will need to spend bit more time and surf.

that said, with all the materials available, i will take a wack at doing my own brick wall later. so far the plan is to carve out brick "stiches" on piece of gypsum, pour this awesome modeling resin to create a brick wall stamp . and then i'll have all the brick wall i need!!

looking forwards to see where this thread develops.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

To send you and email would not be the best for future hobbyists asking the same question here in the future. An email notification would be sent should someone reply to this thread.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have seen one brick wall made with cut pieces of foam core. For HO it would be more of a granite block than brick.
I guess he doesn't go to a hobby shop. E bay has to have it.
Good luck with the e mail.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Seagull,I am taking a guess that you are in the,Rochester,Ny area ?
if you are,then you be checking out this place.
http://www.danscraftsandthings.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=4
they mite have them.

Ron


----------



## seagull7 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sorry If I offended*

I'm sorry if I offended anyone by requesting a e-mail drop,but there are sometimes weeks before I can get on to surf. I didn't know if this site notified you of a answer, some make you hunt and search.As for the E-mail scanning ,if I don't know you or your quest, I don't open it Virus free for 5 years
again I'm sorry for the way I did it. Next time I'll know


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Live and learn*

If you are worried about a virus, stay away from Outlook or Outlook express. Sign up for a mail account. I use gmail at Google. If you start enjoying forums get a separate account. They re free. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seagull7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help eveyone.I'm going to try to make my own template. if it works I'll send pic . this is my fiirst time joining a forum


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

no offense taken. but it somewhat not surprising to hear you are new to the forum thing. in time you'll come learn the unofficial and unspoken "forum posting etiquette", here it seems like very patient and polite group (unlike my local motorcycle riding forum) so no body going to throw stuff at you. hope you'll see how forums can be exciting thing, i'm a member on owners forum of my car (honda fit  proud owners) both motorcycles i owned, local riding group, mp3car.com (mobile, in-car computer building forum), electronic projects board, flight simulation, several related to my profession, latley model railroading and i probably forgot some, lol. 

and as far as email, yeah, i too see no reason to use heavy outlook client for anything other then work. hotmail (junk) gmail (active) here. 

ohhh and don't forget to post your progress and results! i'm looking forward for those


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

so seagull are you from the Rochester,NY area ?
send me a PM 

Thanks 
Ron


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

tankist said:


> (unlike my local motorcycle riding forum) so no body going to throw stuff at you.


 
Watch out for LuRcH he dose throw things.

I am on a lot of forums most for work and this is the only one that I look forword to.


----------

